

Learning to Love Jetpack - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/07/learning-to-love-jetpack-part-1.html

======
Davertron
So, just for clarification: Jetpack currently let's you muck about with the
DOM (I've watched the demo), but eventually it will let you mess around with
Firefox itself? I've been thinking about writing a Firefox plugin to do
something (seemingly) simple like show my HN Karma in the status bar (or
anywhere in the "chrome" of Firefox, I guess). Is that the kind of thing I
could do with Jetpack, or would I have to go the more traditional plugin
route?

